

Unlocked iPhone 5's now available.  - zdw
http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone5

======
justrudd
If you want to save a $100... * buy the 16GB from Verizon $199 (since it is
unlocked because of FCC rules as I recall reading) * cancel your contract $350

You come out $100 cheaper than buying direct from Apple. Now this is really
only useful if you've got an account with Verizon already. Otherwise you end
up paying activation fees, first month, etc. In that case, you'll end up
paying the about same.

Just note: I have no done this. My current iPhone 4 contract is up in a few
days. Trying to decide if I want to do this :)

------
mirzmaster
With those prices I'm not optimistic about the uptake, but good on Apple for
making the unlocked variety available.

